# EVCCON Summary, Pictures



## ngcontrols (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi all,

EVCCON was a very worthwhile event. Jack and Brian did a great job pulling it together and making a very meaningful use of the time. I would highly suggest making plans to be to the one that will be held next year!

George (NetGain Motors) informed me that you can see about 240 pictures of the event by becoming a friend to their Facebook account:

http://www.facebook.com/NetGainMotorsInc

-Ryan


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

They should change the name to EVCONCON, would sound way cooler.


----------

